# Tyre Pressures



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

:roll: 
Everywhere I look, there are different tyre pressures given for the same question.
17" wheels with Camping Tyres on a 2006 Fiat Alco chassis 3500kgs B544 fully laden (slightly over if I'm honest) what pressures do other users run with?
Marion & Michael


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It's not a straightforward answer as much depends upon type of tyres, axle loads and indeed number of axles. There are many posts on MHF about it. The attached chart may be of interest to you.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Tyre pressures*

Mine are Continental Vanco Camper 225/75 R16 CP

I emailed the tire manufacturer with axle weights.

[email protected]

Front 1720 Kilo
Back 1840 Kilo

They emailed back with the following.

The pressures you require are as follows:

Front: 3 bar - 44psi
Rear: 3.25 bar - 47psi

How about emailing your tyre manufacturer?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

The correct answer to your post is zero. 

"slightly over"? 

So you want the correct pressure, but then are happy to overload them? And your chassis? But still take your family(?) in the vehicle you've just made potentially dangerous? Endangering other road users? 
Publicly posting you're doing that, and that by using that vehicle knowingly overloaded you won't have a leg to stand on if an insurance claim was necessary by you or anyone else.

Many people may do it but there is no excuse.


----------



## MHv2 (Jun 27, 2006)

The handbook for my Hymer single axle B634 fitted with Michelin 215/75R16 Camping tyres states 75psi / 5.2bar (all round) when cold. I made several enquiries and this seems to be about right.


----------



## MHv2 (Jun 27, 2006)

The handbook for my Hymer single axle B634 fitted with Michelin 215/75R16 Camping tyres states 75psi / 5.2bar (all round) when cold. I made several enquiries and this seems to be about right.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*tyre pressures*

*FAO GRIZZLYJ*

If I had wanted sarcasm I would have asked for it. The chassis is 3980 downrated on paper to 3500 so for your pipe, there is no "danger" in the equation!
This site is for helpful assistance not barbed comments.

Thanks to all others for the answers.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> The correct answer to your post is zero.
> 
> "slightly over"?
> 
> ...


If you cannot say anything helpful, keep quiet. The world is sick of you" Elf & safety" freaks.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

One thing not mentioned, is that the tire pressures given by the tire manufacturers, are often lower than the handbook suggests.

You will get a better ride at a lower pressure, so best advice is always to get the axle weights and ask the tyre manufacturer.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Aguilas, Grizzly is not far out, it one has an accident, injuring some one, who pays for damages if one is over wieght.
Its quite clear the insurance wont pay up as the vehicle is illegal on the road. Its the drivers responsability to keep it legal.
O/K if one is very rich.


----------

